# Epos Watches?



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

Good morning to you all from sunny South Wales (winter???? what winter! lol). So basically Im asking about Epos watches! A friend in work had one on yesterday, he has had it for a year or two now, he had it for a Christmas present from his wife.........lucky guy! As he has seen me wearing a few different watches to work................he thought I knew something about watches! Sadly he was mistaken! I told him to google it (which is also what Im going to do!) . But I thought Id ask on here for your opinions!


----------



## stew1982 (Aug 24, 2012)

I've not owned one, but quality I believe is good. Pricing seems to be on par with Tissot. Some nice models in the range.


----------



## mjsrb5 (Apr 7, 2013)

Hello marley,

I spotted an Epos on the chronomaster.co.uk website, there's a little bit of history about them there too.

http://www.chronomaster.co.uk/epos/watches/

The divers look decent quality and reasonable price, that's another watch on to my long list of maybes


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks for that Stew, I think he may have been angling for me to buy it or trade it......in a roundabout way! lol! It was a divers watch...........Im looking for a tag heuer next anyway.......but it did look like a nice piece! lol!


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

have owned one in the past and they are good quality - usually with modified and decorated movements , some of the models are abit 'over priced ' tho , so i'd take a good look around other brands in your price range.

*lol , we posted at the same time and i didnt see your post, see what he wants for it if hes selling


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. Ill ask him tomorrow (in a roundabout way of course!) how much he is looking for !


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

mjsrb5 said:


> Hello marley,
> 
> I spotted an Epos on the chronomaster.co.uk website, there's a little bit of history about them there too.
> 
> ...


 I looked on there too! I "think"! it looks like the automatic one going for Â£455? As I say Im looking for a Tag really............but it looked nice! So "if" the price was right! It could be a good buy for me? Even trade it or another of my watches to get towards my Tag.............Phew this watch thing is getting obsessive with me now! lol! ps excuse my ignorance! but automatic is that auto as in kinetic or solar or will be be the "wind up" variety! (Im new to this !) Thanks for all the replies fellas!


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Here's my old Epos:










It was a great little watch. Excellent quality and the ETA movement kept very good time. It wasn't easy to sell mind. I think I got about Â£130 for it in the end.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice looking diver in their range, using the old faithful 2824-2. Fair bit of competition, but I'd be looking at Steinhart or even Roy's own offerings (ie the RLT 75 with the ETA), if it's a diver you're after.

Sorry for being a bit diver-fixated!


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

marley said:


> So "if" the price was right! It could be a good buy for me? Even trade it or another of my watches to get towards my Tag.............Phew this watch thing is getting obsessive with me now! lol! ps excuse my ignorance! but automatic is that auto as in kinetic or solar or will be be the "wind up" variety! (Im new to this !) Thanks for all the replies fellas!


I think most here would agree you should buy what you like. The 'right' price is mostly what you believe it to be (depending on any special materials or features). Unfortunately, this watch lark is almost always not about making a profit :wallbash: :lol: .

You can think of 'automatics' basically as having self-winding (rotor) movements. The usual meaning of 'automatic' in a watch context is a self-winding mechanical movement - depending on the movement, a full charge lasts between 30 and 80 hours (but there are many, many variations). Kinetics work on the same principle but are quartz and the rotor charges a battery rather than a spring - a full charge lasts up to 6 months. Solar is essentially a miniture solar PV panel built into the watch face that charges a battery that then powers a quartz movement - a full charge can last up to 6 months also.

There are outliers to the above, but this generally holds. Hope it helps.


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

I think Ill wait for the right (for me anyway!) Tag to come along! Thanks for all the replies As I mentioned before .this watch buying lark is getting a bit over the top! As I want to buy every watch I see! As has been posted I should look for what I really want! thanks all for your thoughts and opinions!


----------



## mjsrb5 (Apr 7, 2013)

marley said:


> As I mentioned before .this watch buying lark is getting a bit over the top! As I want to buy every watch I see!


I am currently suffering from the same  Plus my budget keeps getting bigger.


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

Lampoc said:


> Here's my old Epos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a shame that high quality, lesser-known, brands suffer from lack of awareness, image and reputation - I suppose mainly because of lack of money for marketing. Clearly the big watch brands see the need to raise their awareness levels by buying expensive sports sponsorship (eg Rolex at the Aussie GP), 'ambassadors' (eg TAG with Cameron Diaz, Leonardo di Caprio, etc.) and film deals (eg Omega and Skyfall) on top of all the colour supplement press ads and such like. They want the average Joe and Joanna to recognise the brand and its associations and make the assumptions about it that the company wants them to make. And then pay handsomely for all the marketing costs in the inflated SRP.

So, maybe Epos watches are actually a very good VFM buy after all; if they spend their money on design and manufacture, rather than on Hollywood A-listers.

But what do I know.


----------



## Kamakazie! (Mar 13, 2013)

I've only heard positive comments on their watches on the various sites. No idea about residual value though.

They do a very nice flieger auto which is on my list.


----------

